# MySQLDump an E-Mail senden



## delphiking1980 (26. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne von meiner MySQLDB einen Dump erstellen und diesen an eine E-Mail senden.
Das senden geschieht mit JavaMail und ist schon gelöst nur leider weiß ich nicht wie ich ein Dump von der Datenbank erstelle und diesen dann als "Datei" für das JavaMail bereit stelle.

Für alle ja ich kenne phpmyAdmin und finde die Oberfläche ansprechend aber ich möchte gerne alle x Stunden den Vorgang starten.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## XHelp (26. Okt 2010)

Kannst ja nach "mysqldump java" googlen, da ist mit Sicherheit was brauchbares dabei.


----------



## delphiking1980 (26. Okt 2010)

Das habe ich schon nur leider kommt na nur etwas halbes.

Folgender Code sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, nur leider Fehlt mir da die BUFFER  Klasse mmh.


```
public String MakeBackup() {
		String dump = "C:\\mysqldump --host=/*mysql hostname*/ --port=3306 --user=/*mysql username*/ --password=/*mysql password*/ --compact --complete-insert --extended-insert --skip-comments --skip-triggers /*Name of the database to backup*/";

		Process run = Runtime.getRuntime().exec(dump);
		InputStream in = run.getInputStream();
		BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(in));

		StringBuffer temp = new StringBuffer();

		int count;
		char[] cbuf = new char[BUFFER];

		while ((count = br.read(cbuf, 0, BUFFER)) != -1) {
			temp.append(cbuf, 0, count);
		}

		return temp.toString();
	}
```


----------



## XHelp (26. Okt 2010)

BUFFER ist keine Klasse, sondern eine int-Konstante, die angibt, wie groß der Buffer sein soll.


----------



## homer65 (26. Okt 2010)

Ich habe vor langer Zeit mal ein MySQL Backuptool programmiert:
http://www.edv-ehm.de/mysqlbackuptool
Da ist der komplette Source einsehbar. Vielleicht ist das auch für dich interessant.


----------



## delphiking1980 (27. Okt 2010)

Ich glaube das ist etwas zu Bugy das ganze ich werde mir da ein Shellsript einfallenlassen und das so lösen.

Oder es hat jemand noch eine andere Idee.

Mfg

S.D.


----------

